# propane refill



## kotr (Feb 21, 2007)

I have recently purchased a King of the Road unit. The propane tanks lay down in a rack; my question is when you fill the tanks do they need to be removed and stood up right like other tanks or do you leave them laying down? They also do not have OPV on them; are they exempt because they lay down?  I don't want to fill the system with liquid propane because someone puts the wrong valves in them.


----------



## hertig (Feb 21, 2007)

Re: propane refill

What year is the unit?  

Are the tanks 'supposed' to be removable (held in place with 'wing nuts')?  What does the manual say?  In my unit the tank is on its side and it is bolted in place; I couldn't get it out if I wanted to (well, I probably could, but can't imagine I would want to).


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 21, 2007)

Re: propane refill

On some Airstreams, the tanks lay down.  There is some rule about them concerning OPD.  I will have to ask one of my employees tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 21, 2007)

Re: propane refill

IIRC, Each tank should have a label which says "Fill in horizontal position only" or "Fill in vertical position only".  Depending on the RV, the tanks may have to be removed to be refilled.  The tanks on my trailer have to be removed and filled on a scale.  A full tank has a specific weight.  It is a safety feature.  
The OPD, or Overfill Protection Device (valve) is a safety feature.  I am highly respectful (flat scared) of propane and would recommend that you change out the tanks.  But then again, it's up to you....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 21, 2007)

Re: propane refill

Texas, 
Tanks that are designed to lay down work just fine.  In Airstreams and several other brands, lay down tanks are used.  They are perfectly safe and there is some rule about OPD on the lay down tanks.  That is what I can't remember tonight.  Again, I will get back.


----------



## kotr (Feb 22, 2007)

Re: propane refill

Thanks for the reply's; Hertig, it is a 1998. I will take a closer look at the tanks in the rack, I think the tanks have a "L" shaped clip on the bottoms and the tops are held in place by one bracket and a bolt, thou I am not sure. Will have to investigate to see if there are any labels on the tanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 22, 2007)

Re: propane refill

I could not get a definitive answer today.  Sorry.  There is a tube inside tanks that floods the bleeder valve with liquid at the 80% level.  The OPD valve is supposed to cut off the fill at the same point. 
Tanks that lay down have the same tube, but apparently shaped differently so it does work laying down.  All tanks 40# and smaller have to have OPD's.  What I don't know is if there is a special OPD for a lay down tank.
I would think in a 1998 trailer, you should have OPD's.  I remember that is when they hit the market in the new trailers I was selling at that time.


----------



## kotr (Feb 22, 2007)

Re: propane refill

Thanks for your reply GTS. I was also thinking that a 1998 should have the proper valves, that's why I was questioning these tanks, if maybe cause they lay down. If you put in standard OPD valves I think it mat allow liquid to flow into the system, don't think this could be good at all.


----------



## kotr (Feb 24, 2007)

Re: propane refill

Texas Camper I went today and shoveled snow away from my unit so I could check out the labels on the tanks and you were right; the tanks were labeled to transport and fill in the horizontal position. Can only assume that it doesn't require the OPD valve. Thanks for your reply, just had to go out and shovel the white stuff.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 24, 2007)

Re: propane refill

Kotr
What is snow ?????


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 25, 2007)

Re: propane refill

Yeah, the things we shovel down here are never white, fluffy, and cold!


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 25, 2007)

Re: propane refill

A bigger problem is wintering and being all set up  and needing LP and the LP people will not stop to fill your tank in the park, because they say insurance is now an issue (or at least in Florida).  Gotta take "everything down/apart " just to go fill the LP tank to get me by 5 more weeks....ugh....I have the extenter but it won't fit correctly in my ole 89.


----------



## kotr (Feb 25, 2007)

Re: propane refill

That pain in the butt cold white stuff that is 30 inches deep up against my summer retreat house!! With any luck it will be our last winter in good old upstate NY. Need to find a good destination for next winter; any ideas??


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 25, 2007)

Re: propane refill

Port Aransas, Aransas Pass, Rockport, Palacios

All in Texas!


----------

